# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  MRE Gum

## Matt

Just learned that the little minty gum in the MRE packs are actually a laxative. Don't eat them. (No it wasn't learned by experience, it was an odd table top conversation yesterday at work).  :Tongue20: 

Although some sources claim that's fake, the gum does have a chemical in it that is a known mild laxative. I'm not going near them either way.

----------


## Trinnity

Hmm....wouldn't want to get constipated in the field. Still, they should be up front about what's in it, doncha think?

----------


## Canadianeye

Yeah. The sneaky little shits should warn people about their sneaky little shit gum. I sense a pattern.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Just learned that the little minty gum in the MRE packs are actually a laxative. Don't eat them. (No it wasn't learned by experience, it was an odd table top conversation yesterday at work). 
> 
> Although some sources claim that's fake, the gum does have a chemical in it that is a known mild laxative. I'm not going near them either way.


I have a hard time believing this.  What chemical is in this gum that isn't in regular gum?  What "authority" at a tabletop conversation claimed this is the truth?  I think it's one of those military urban legends (and I know many, after 20 years active duty).  Personally I would sure rather be constipated in the field than have diarrhea......I can't even imagine how uncomfortable the trots would be wearing full gear out in the desert.

----------


## Dan40

> Just learned that the little minty gum in the MRE packs are actually a laxative. Don't eat them. (No it wasn't learned by experience, it was an odd table top conversation yesterday at work). 
> 
> Although some sources claim that's fake, the gum does have a chemical in it that is a known mild laxative. I'm not going near them either way.


I got out years ago.  Never ate an MRE, but did eat both C-rats and K-rats.  EVERYTHING in or near them was a laxative!!!!!!!!!!!! :Fart:

----------


## Trinnity

Consider this...




> *Why Does Sugar-Free Food Act Like a Laxative?*_J.S. Smith
> Hamilton, N.J._*Nina Watson, RN, MSN, CDE, responds:* A wide variety of artificial sweeteners are used in sugar-free foods. A number of symptoms have been attributed to the presence of these additives in food, and whether or not you experience those symptoms may depend on your individual sensitivity to different types of sweeteners.
> 
> 
> *The primary culprits that cause the laxative effect are sugar alcohols, also known as polyols.* Sugar alcohols come from plant products such as fruits and berries. They have what is called an osmotic effect. They act much like the concentrated fructose (the form of sugar in fruit) that is found in prunes. The fructose pulls fluid into the gut, and when it’s ingested in large amounts, it can result in bloating and diarrhea. Most people can tolerate sugar alcohols only in small amounts. Some of the common ones include mannitol, sorbitol, xylitol, lactitol, and maltitol. 
> 
> 
> Some of the other sweeteners have been reported anecdotally to cause diarrhea as well, although no scientific studies have found a connection. A sensitivity to or intolerance of artificial sweeteners may produce other symptoms, too. If you do experience problems with bloating, diarrhea, or other symptoms after consuming artificial sweeteners, you should limit or avoid the foods that contain that product. Also, remember that a sugar-free food item is not necessarily calorie- or carbohydrate-free. Be sure to read the nutrition label and consider how that product fits into your daily meal plan.
> 
> ...


Maybe this is the reason. ^

----------


## Matt

> I have a hard time believing this.  What chemical is in this gum that isn't in regular gum?  What "authority" at a tabletop conversation claimed this is the truth?  I think it's one of those military urban legends (and I know many, after 20 years active duty).  Personally I would sure rather be constipated in the field than have diarrhea......I can't even imagine how uncomfortable the trots would be wearing full gear out in the desert.


*Xylitol*As with other sugar alcohols, with the exception of erythritol, consumption in excess of one's laxation threshold (the amount of sweetener that can be consumed before abdominal discomfort sets in) can result in temporary gastrointestinal side effects, such as bloating, flatulence, anddiarrhea. Adaptation, an increase of the laxation threshold, occurs with regular intake. Xylitol has a lower laxation threshold than some sugar alcohols, but is more easily tolerated than others such as mannitol and sorbitol.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> *Xylitol*As with other sugar alcohols, with the exception of erythritol, consumption in excess of one's laxation threshold (the amount of sweetener that can be consumed before abdominal discomfort sets in) can result in temporary gastrointestinal side effects, such as bloating, flatulence, anddiarrhea. Adaptation, an increase of the laxation threshold, occurs with regular intake. Xylitol has a lower laxation threshold than some sugar alcohols, but is more easily tolerated than others such as mannitol and sorbitol.


Ah, that makes sense now.  As  a diabetic, I'm quite familiar with the effect of sugar alcohols contained in sugar-free foods and have learned my own tolerance levels.  But a person would have to chew a dozen or more of those little-bitty pieces of gum at one time to get enough of the chemical(s) to have any gastrointestinal effect.

----------


## KSigMason

MRE's plug me up so I need a little something to shake loose the turds...lol

----------


## jebris

I had a huge *<<spam link removed>>* this gum...

----------

